
Show HN: Trello Air Theme - pentago
https://github.com/pentago/trello-air-theme
======
yodon
I can’t tell from the screenshot - if you don’t apply colors to your tasks,
are the task items even shorter height or does it always preserve height for
the color bars?

~~~
pentago
Yeah,cards get shorter if there are no labels. Heights are also added by due
dates and other attributes in addition to card title length itself.

